# Anyone Tow With The Truck Tailgate Down?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We have a 2007 28Roo, love it. We were going to sell it last year as we have 2 motorcycles and we have to put one in the bed of the truck. Well, with the economy being the way it is we decided to keep it.. Well I bought a bigger bike and now we might not be able to angle it in the bed of the truck like we did the smaller one. We need to drive it straight on and we have a shortbed and we need to leave the tailgate down. I am not so sure this is an ok idea. Dh seems to think it will be fine. We really dont want to get another truck.. But I dont want to go camping with out my harley..Anyone do this? I gues is would be easier to get another truck right now instead of a camper,, but we really didnt want to go that route.. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would hook it up and see how far you could turn with the tailgate down. If it isn't close to the tank cover or the jack you should be fine.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Agree with John, check for clearance. I would also then, keep an eye on whatever supports the gate when down. GM had recalls on the tailgate cables rusting and failing on many years of the pick ups. I have had 2 rust and fail over the years on different trucks.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies,, it is a GM truck, so we will definatley check those cables. I want to be able to put a wheel chock in the back of the truck to hold the bike more securely. I hope it works..My dhs bike fell over in the cargo area coming home from a camping trip in the Poconos. It only tipped really, but it scared the heck out of me and now when ever we head out I have anxiety issues. He is bike is so big it has to go in on an angle and we cant wheel chock it. But the road was extremely bumpy so he says that is what caused it to tip .


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you can get the tailgate down and it has clearance like the guys have already said it should be okay.

I can't get our tailgate down when the truck is hitched up to the trailer, the electric tongue jack is in the way. The hand crank jack we had is shorter and it might clear that. But, if you can get the gate down and it hangs over the jack make sure the gate won't hit the jack when you go in and out of parking lot or gas station entrances. When the truck and trailer are in a "V" it might be enough for the tailgate to hit the top of the jack, I know that would be the case with our truck.

Mike


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I can load/unload the truck box with the tailgate down and hitched to the TT, but I would not drive that way. It would definitely hit the tongue jack when cornering.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just to be safe, check the owners manual and see if it gives a max weight on the tailgate. It may also have different ratings for loading, vs carrying (while driving). Having a tailgate fail is very serious. I think someone was killed in the GM failures when an ATV fell on them. Be safe, it isn't just Trailer weights that have to be watched...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Aside from the issue of running with the tailgate down, how are you looking capacity wise (as in rear axle weight rating)? It sounds to me like you are building up quite a bit of weight back there, and not knowing what kind of truck you have it's hard to say where it will put you.

Also, when considering the weight on the tailgate with the bike wheel, bear in mind that there is static weight (whats on the tailgate at rest) and dynamic weight (how much force or weight is exerted on the tailgate when you hit a big bump).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

You may need a longer shank for the WD hitch
ours is 18"


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Honestly I would not do it. Not to say you cant. Probably time to get a full size truck.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

mmm, I am not sure what to do here. My dh does not think the wheel will actually be on the tailgate,But I just did some math, the bike is 95 inches long,, which is almost 8 ft. , and we only have a 6.5 bed,, It would have to sit on the tailgate. I think he is crazy.. We used to carry a sporter back there now it is a softail deluxe, not sure how much more weight,, maybe 100 pounds.. We have a Chevy 2500. We went with the short bed as we were told it would pull the trailer better. Is that true or would a long bed been ok? Dh really wants a rear loading toyhauler but I really want to just keep the outback for now.. we only get out 5 or 6 times a year right now and until we can get out alot more I just dont see upgrading and spending the money right now.. Looks like we might have to sell the truck, that would be the cheaper way to go.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have zero experience hauling motorcycles, but if it was tied down sufficiently and was fully supported by the bed, then why not remove the tailgate altogether.









Clearance problem solved









Of course that rear loading toy hauler 5er would be nice too, but with pin weights on those, you might need to upgrade the truck to a 1 ton anyway.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Nathan, my dh said the same thing about removing the tailgate, but with the lenghth of the motorcycle I think we would need it.. not sure.,, Ok,just did some checking,, wheelbase is 63.5,, I am guessing the lenghth of the bed is 72 inches for ours, so, if we remove the tailgate this might be the ticket..,, wheel would not need to be on the tailgate..


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I learned from experience that our set up does not allow the tailgate to be down. I had the tailgate down at the campground after I hooked up and threw the trash bag on it to take to the dump on the way out. Well by the time I got to the dump I had a bent crank and a scratch on the tailgate. Never do that again. When I went over a dip they must have gotten caught together for a second. Should have known better - live and learn. Fortunatly not too much damage. Many times those brain lapses will cost me dearly.

Mike


----------

